# Out of Control Prisoner in Danvers



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

*I saw this on the 530 Fox25 News. Excellent video of the whole situation. I'm sure they will replay the video tonight at 10pm and most likely in the morning. Good job by the MSP and my fellow DPD officers.*

*Fugitive Captured in Danvers* Last Edited: Monday, 20 Nov 2006, 5:42 PM ESTCreated: Monday, 20 Nov 2006, 1:34 PM EST







A fugitive nearly escaped a police cruiser after being arrested on Monday in Danvers. FOX25's Doug Meehan captured the scene live from SKYFOX.
A man who allegedly leaped from a hotel and fled the scene on Monday was caught by police. FOX25's Doug Meehan was in SKYFOX over the scene as it was happening.

Whole article: http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/Home/Detail?contentId=1544211&version=6&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=1.1.1


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

That was an EXCELLENT video. When the handcuffed suspect tried to jump out of the back of a MOVING cruiser, it caught me off guard!! Excellent job by all departments involved.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fugitive Captured in Danvers*

Last Edited: Monday, 20 Nov 2006, 5:42 PM EST
Created: Monday, 20 Nov 2006, 1:34 PM EST










A fugitive nearly escaped a police cruiser after being arrested on Monday in Danvers. FOX25's Doug Meehan captured the scene live from SKYFOX.
A man who allegedly leaped from a hotel and fled the scene on Monday was caught by police. FOX25's Doug Meehan was in SKYFOX over the scene as it was happening.

Police were initially called to the Extended Stay Hotel in 
Danvers around noon on Monday where the suspect was allegedly arguing with a woman. When the police arrived, the man jumped out of the third-story window.

According to police, a short time later, the suspect assaulted a woman outside Delungie Sausage on Post Lane in attempting to steal her car by choking her. Police say once the suspect spotted them approaching, he took off on foot and was later caught.

While in custody and en route to the Danvers Police Department, the suspect kicked out the rear window of the police cruiser and attempted to get out of the car. The police officer stopped the cruiser and, with the help of pedestrians nearby, subdued the suspect until other police offers arrived on the scene.

*Tune into the FOX25 News at 10 for the complete video.*


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Wasn't just the window..He kicked through the cage!!! Parole violator from New Jersey.


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's the link of the video

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pages/News;jsessionid=E76CE7614A633ABC74239C72AA340B27?pageId=3.1


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome work!


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Great video, very crazy stuff I give it a 8.5 on my crazy-$hit ometer


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

Definately a good job by the officers and also a good video...It sounds like Doug Meehan was really getting into it with a play-by-play narration.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

I'd say my brother down there in Danvers did a great job as usual. At least Mike didn't wreck a cruiser.:-D


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Who wants to bet that Danvers PD will be looking at these soon?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Would have been better if the copper buzzed a telephone pole..


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> Who wants to bet that Danvers PD will be looking at these soon?


We already have them. The suspect kicked out the metal window protector also.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I say look into buying THESE..............


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd just like to thank the two civilian types that came to the assistance of the officer and sat on the knucklehead until backup arrived. Most people would have either filmed the event to get the cop in trouble or walked the other way.

That psycso perp should have been thrown in the trunk of the car.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Where's the video?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> Where's the video?


Here's the link of the video

http://www.myfoxboston.com/myfox/pag...7?p ageId=3.1


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

He sounds like a prime candidate for a hog-tie


----------



## jacenlukesolo (Nov 23, 2006)

I hope that officer gets a medal, that was some fine police work, especially without back up. Thankfully no one besides the perp got seriously hurt, although that trooper did take a nasty spill down that hill. I'm so glad I'm in investigations.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry


----------



## DOD/272 (Nov 10, 2003)

Did anyone save the video? Fox does not show it anymore.


----------

